# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Jam unë

## Niagara

Me tre trokitje te lehta,
e cava pasqyren e henes se plote.
Ujqit, nisen te hanin veten e tyre me dhembe.

----------


## Niagara

Ti me kerkon nje enderr qe kraheve ta hedhesh si mantel 
E te bredhesh rrugeve me te, me endrren time.
Endrrat e mia jane te gjitha njengjyreshe ne dimer
Nga floket u pikojne shi dhe ne fytyre  u perplasen ererat e ftohta.
Ti je teper i brishte per tu mbuluar me endrrat e mia,
ti smund te mbeshtillesh me to se semuresh,
ndersa une jam teper e lodhur per tu kujdesur per ty.

----------


## dielli qe lind

Ne te dyja poezite ke nje lloj inati,kush e din se me ke?  Poezite jane githmone interesante duke perfshire edhe keto te tuajat sese gjithmone kane me shume ndjenje sesa veprim.

----------


## nitROSHI

Sa shume je rritur qe nga hera e fundit.
Mbase kjo sepse une nuk arrij te degjoj nuancat feminore te zerit tend.
edhe kujtohu ndonjehere.

----------


## Ard

> Ti me kerkon nje enderr qe kraheve ta hedhesh si mantel 
> E te bredhesh rrugeve me te, me endrren time.
> Endrrat e mia jane te gjitha njengjyreshe ne dimer
> Nga floket u pikojne shi dhe ne fytyre  u perplasen ererat e ftohta.
> Ti je teper i brishte per tu mbuluar me endrrat e mia,
> ti smund te mbeshtillesh me to se semuresh,
> ndersa une jam teper e lodhur per tu kujdesur per ty.



Bukur...
......por nuk eshte inat,thjesht per te terhequr vemendjen...atij.


Ndoshta jam gabim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Niagara

Perseri muri i bardhe. 
Del nje bisk i gjelber prej tij dhe thahet ne cast.
Del nje tjeter dhe peson fatin e te parit.
Marr nje grusht lot nga te mite dhe lag murin.
Nga te mite lot, lulezojne gjemba.

----------


## Niagara

Ngurosur fryma ime ne gonxhe trendafilash te thare,
te pathenat kryqezuar ne verberi.
Ti ende fshihesh pas mantelit te zhubrosur
pas ngjyrave qe s'te shkojne ben sehir.
Tallja jote vetmitare, portretin ta shemton
e une ne dite kalendaresh te verteten tende fsheh
e dite pas dite mendimet me rrudhen,
e dite pas dite fryma me thahet...
Enigmat s'kane vetem numra, kane edhe shpirtra!

----------


## Niagara

Rende me peshon ky gur ne shpirt, i bardhe, i ftohte ky gur.
Me pritjen e thinjur ne kraharor, kerrusem rrugeve.
dalengadale me erret drita e syve, ngjyrat me s'i dalloj
cdo ze i huaj me duket, perziere me jane koherat.
Ty te kerkoj si perlen e humbur nje nate pa hene.
Hapesirave boshe pikturoj jeten time.
Ty ne te bardhe te kam veshur
vete me ngjyren e agimit shkrihem natyres.
Ne projektimet e mia fundi eshte fillimi,
fillimet e mia te pafundme jane.
Mendimesh te vrara, deshirash te ndrydhura
ti ne lishares perkundesh trishtueshem.

----------


## Niagara

Dalengadale po ndiej mall per ate qe nuk e kam.
Luga e zbrazet e rradhes,
po ma rendon shume stomakun.

----------


## Niagara

Koke e dashurise sime, koke dragoi
me frymen tende barsur gjer ne palce,
tretur deri ne vetemohim.

Zemer e dashurise sime, zemer luani
kulla ime rrezuar qe nga themelet
me flamur gjysmeshtize shekujve...

Fjale e dashurise sime, fjale shpate
ngulur thelle ne ashte,
me dhimbjen viteve ne dyluftim..

----------


## Teddy

Ke stil te bukur niagara, ide te pelqyeshme, me lejo vetem nje kritikez fare fare te vogel...shume tragjike vargjet e tua...kerkon ne cdo moment eposin....per mua bukuria qendron te thjeshtesia...po megjithe kete kritike te vogel lejome te te pergezoj perzemersisht. urimet e mia niagara dhe mos ndalo kurre se shkruari, eshte i vetmi ze qe mund ti japesh shpirtit tend, prandaj lere te flase, por mos harro te ndalesh here pas here ta degjosh. Te fala ty dhe Tiranes, qytetit tim.

----------


## Niagara

Pas syve te tu burime te fresketa rrjedhin,
pas syve te tu, aty dua te pi, te ngopem.
Burimet behen vere...

----------


## Niagara

Po e tradhetoj veten ne heshtje.
Zinxhirit te mekateve po i shtoj edhe nje hallke.
Casti eshte me i bukur se kurre dhe pritja plot me trendafila.
Ndjeni hapat e tij...!

----------


## Niagara

S'me sheh dot kaq per se largu,
e krahet s'i kam aq te gjate, t'i zgjas per te ti.
I bukuri im enderrvrare, mos u pikello!

E kam kerkuar fytyren tende
cdo nate ne shkelqimin e henes,
xheloze te pacipe yjet perreth 
me rete folen e ma fshehen.

Tani s'eshte stina e luleve 
qe me lot te mbjell zambake,
i bukuri im enderrvrare, mos u hidhero,
nje dite do te te gjej prape!

----------


## nitROSHI

ze anonim.
me pelqen kenga jote.

----------


## Niagara

Dy sy-yje ndricojne naten time,
pas henes fytyrebukur mendja ime bredh,
shtigjet m'i sheshon dora e nje engjelli
nen driten e tij hapat e mi hedh.

Nje vel erresire nxiu diten time,
nder shkembinj e gure mbeta e vetmuar,
hena ime u plagos nder male,
fytyren e saj kerkoj e pikelluar

----------


## Niagara

Ende e kam ne vesh tingullin 
e zerit tend.
Planetet rrotullohen rreth meje!!!

----------


## Niagara

E hodha nje vel te zi mbi koke  dhe me driten e henes ne sy,
iu fala verbimit.
Askush me pare se kishte vajtuar vdekjen!

----------


## Gunnar

Nje pietje kisha une: Keto poezite mos i ke shkruar gje duke degjuar Doom ne nje dite te zymte dhe te vranet dimri?

uroj qe frymezimin e poezive ta kesh.....thjesht  nga kushtet atmosferike

----------


## Niagara

Cuditerisht edhe ai perdor te njejtin grep si te timin per te thurur endrrat e veta,
grepi yne eshte i ndryshkur.
Me endrrat tona te ndryshkura ne do te zbukurojme pemen e vitit te ri
Dhe ne vend te dritave do te vendosim organet tona, 
pastaj ne castin final, ne mesnate ne do ta quajme veten te rilindur.

----------

